# how sweet is she?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

even nesting, shes the sweetest little girl ever


you can see the gouge on the side of her beak... that was from tsuka today and thats why theyre being separated


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Awww poor Dally! It looks like Tsuka got her pretty good.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its minor, but its too much in my opinion, especially when she needs as little stress as possible. but shes just a huge cuddlebug


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

She looks like a doll


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes just the most gentlest thing ive ever met. shes just so soft, fluffy, and cuddly.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

How cute


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww she looks so fluffy and so soft


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i am going to steal Dally from you,she is one of the prettiest tiels i have ever seen.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw how cuuuuuute!


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

d'aw. how cute? did she come to you tame or did you tame her?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Dally, poor Tusca, any eggs yet?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no eggs yet, tsuka is gone to his new home, and dally was handfed i got her at 8 weeks old.

and i better watch out now i may have people taking her obviously LOL


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

she is such a sweety <3


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Awwwww, I'm jealous. I wish Sunny could be sweet like that but he's only sweet with his grandpa, sob, sob...he is only sweet to me once in a blue moon. Like on Saturday. He was standing on my shoulder and for some reasons he allowed me to kiss him and cuddle him with my cheek for a really long time without hissing or biting my lips so I don't know to what I owed this great honour.  As I said before, I could never figure him out even if we both lived to be a million years old!


----------

